# Line Output Converter and Amp going into protect mode



## Mwernero0 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey guys this is driving me nuts. I've never used a LOC before and wanted to try it out rather than buying an aftermarket head unit. I installed the LOC by tapping into the 2 rear speakers. I believe the rest of the wiring is correct on it, but I have to go back through it and double check the power, ground, switched 12v.

After finishing installing everything the amp would power on, sound would come out for 1 second from the subs, and it goes into protect mode. It does this no matter what way its configured, rcas plugged in/out speaker wire in out ect... Power and ground are very good and my multimeter is reading about 12.8 volts at the amp terminals. 

The amp randomly worked fine and ran for over an hour after disconnecting and reconnecting the remote wire 100 times pretty much, and the subs sounded great.

So what am I missing here...? Would having the LOC wired wrong somehow cause this or what else could be wrong...? I've tried it car on, car off, gain up down all controls on the amp up and down as well as the radio on off ect... I do have the remote wire wired into the 12v on the amp as well as the LOC power wire/ground, did it quick to test things before fully wrapping it all up. My understanding is that should be fine but idk..

Please help >.<

The car is a 2005 Ford Taurus, radio brain box in the trunk, LOC wired there -
- Crunch 1000w amp
- 2x Rockford Fosgate Punch P3 D4 (4 ohm)


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

It sounds like something is internally wrong w/ the amp. To verify, disconnect the RCAs and speaker wire. Put the negative lead of the multimeter on the negative terminal of the amp. Put the positive lead on the positive terminal of the amp and check voltage. Then put the positive lead on the remote terminal and check voltage.

If u have ~12V at both the power terminal and the remote terminal w/ nothing else connected to the amp and it's still going into protect mode, then something is wrong w/ the amp.

If the amp doesn't go into protect mode under that scenario, then reconnect the speakers and RCAs 1-by-1 until the problem comes back. That should give u a good idea of where the problem is.


----------



## Mwernero0 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes I've checked voltage at the amp, I'm getting 12.8v roughly at the 12v, same at the remote..... it's just odd that it would come on and play perfectly in between all those failures randomly...

In the OP I also said I tested the amp with rcas and speaker wire connected, disconnected, everything already, voltage is good both at the battery, and at the amp terminals reading a solid 12.8-13v car off, similar with car on a little higher.

I'm going to go buy another amp today and hook it up and see if it does the same thing... I wanted to avoid having to do this because the amp I had was perfect for the subs but if it's bad, it's bad and I'll need one anyway. Lucky I've got 175$ in best buy store credit to burn, even though they are overpriced as hell there. I'd rather have a hifonics brutus for that money but meh I'll see what I can scrounge up.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Why not use the speaker level input on the amp instead of running an unnecessary LOC?


----------



## Snarftdill99 (2 mo ago)

Try hooking up just the speaker wires and that's it the speaker wires coming off the line out converter ....do not connect the remote the ground or the power and see if that works.. but make sure you have a remote from the amp connected somewhere whether it's a cigarette lighter or a plug of some sort... I had the same issue my aunt kept going into protection mode when I had the line out converter hooked up so I disconnected the power the remote and the ground from the line out converter and just connected the speaker wires and it works but I also have a remote ran all the way up to my cigarette lighter...


----------

